# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Επιλογή jump starter(booster)

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα , θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας για την αγορά ενός booster για την εκκίνηση μια γεννήτριας πετρελαίου lombardini 5,5kva 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Δηλαδη; Δεν ξεκινα με την μπαταρία της;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Θέλει καινούργια μπαταρία , 100ah μπαταρία είχε τοποθετηθεί τον Οκτώβριο,  μέτρησα τα ηλεκτρόδια εκτός μπαταρίας και ο αυτοματισμός δίνει φόρτιση γύρω στα 19ν , μεγάλη τάση , εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα πιστεύω φορτίζει συνεχώς και ίσως δεν κόβει και έτσι βράζει και καταστρέφει συνεχώς την μπαταρία , η γεννήτρια καλύπτει έκτακτες ανάγκες υπηρεσίας . Σκέφτομαι να βάλω καινούργια , με ξεκουμπωμενο το έναν πόλο και σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος εκκινω τοπικά, χειροκίνητα και φόρτιση με εξωτερικό φορτιστη. Ή σκέφτομαι ένα jump starter ,ούτε μπαταρίες ούτε τίποτα , ένα ηλεκτροσόκ και τελος

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NEOMELOS

Με έναν αυτόματο αυτοκινήτου δεν μπορείς να προστατέψεις τη μπαταρία;
Η μπαταρία 100ah δεν είναι μεγάλη και ακριβή για τη μηχανή;
Τα jump starter βάζουν μπροστά οχήματα 100+ ίππων. Φαντάζομαι με τους 11 θα είναι παιχνιδάκι.
Εγώ στη "κούρσα" το έχω για σιγουριά, μετά από κάτι αστοχίες της μπαταρίας. Το προτίμησα μέχρι να τα τινάξει η μπαταρία. 
Αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμη και ευτυχώς μου το θύμισες για να ελέγξω την φόρτισή του.

----------


## stevstav

Με τους πολους εκτος μπαταριας, ειναι λογικο να βλεπεις και 19 βολτ.
Το θεμα ειναι με την μπαταρια επανω ποσο την φορτιζει.
Το booster ειναι αυτο που λεει το ονομα του: Booster.
Μονο του πιθανοτατα δεν θα βαλει μπρος την μηχανη.
Πρεπει να εχει και κανονικη μπαταρια (εστω και πεσμενη) συνδεδεμενη. Οι μηχανες πετρελαιου εχουν μεγαλη συμπιεση (εστω και οι μικρες).
Θα μπορουσε να μπει και ενα απλο κυκλωμα που να κοβει με ρελε την φορτιση οταν ανεβει στα 14βολτ και να ξαναρχιζει στα 13
ή ακομα και οταν κοβει να αφηνει μια αντισταση να δινει 0.1Α στην μπαταρια για διατηρηση.

----------

vasilllis (27-06-21)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Γιατί πρέπει να έχει και μπαταρία συνδεδεμένη; Μιλάμε για ντίζελ που το ρεύμα δε συμμετέχει καθόλου στην ανάφλεξη.

----------


## ezizu

> Γιατί πρέπει να έχει και μπαταρία συνδεδεμένη; Μιλάμε για ντίζελ που το ρεύμα δε συμμετέχει καθόλου στην ανάφλεξη.


Πολύ σωστά....όμως δεν έχει  σχέση με το θέμα .
Βασικά το πρόβλημα είναι στην υψηλότερη συμπίεση που έχουν οι κινητήρες ντίζελ (για να μπορεί να γίνει η αυτανάφλεξη του καυσίμου, επειδή ακριβώς δεν διαθέτουν ανάφλεξη - σπινθήρα μέσω του μπουζί ) και αυτό προσθέτει φορτίο στην μίζα κατά την εκκίνηση του κινητήρα , (οπότε απαιτείται και υψηλότερο ρεύμα εκκίνησης από την μίζα ) .

----------


## vasilllis

Γιατι χωρις μπαταρια ουτε αυτοι https://www.e-toolshop.gr/wp-content.../06/65635.jpeg
δεν μπορουν να τον γυρισουν τον κινητηρα .

----------

